# I'm back in Spain!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Finally back after a rather harrowing week in the UK!!! There is something about Spain, the minute I get off the plane it feels like something lifts my mood and I feel "home". The sunshine and the warmth is so lovely and I'm really glad to be back!! Sadly, my children and husband have stayed in the UK for another week (long story) and I may have to go back there yet again next week (funeral), but just to say that its lovely to be back again!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Glad to have you back!
Which part of the UK will you be in next week??


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome back & chin up eh



Doggy


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, The one thing I have noticed is its bloody hot here lol. In England I found it fascinating that everyone was wearing shorts and vests etc cos it was supposedly hot there - a whopping 23c!!! - I wore a sweat shirt and jeans most of the time! However, it was nice to sleep without dripping in perspiration or worrying about mozzies. 

If I go, I'll be back in Sunny Worthing on the south coast next week PW, I'm not doing a national tour LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

How is your knee? Better I hope


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> How is your knee? Better I hope


I think so, it doesnt hurt, I dont wear the splint and it looks ok. So much went on in England that I didnt have time to worry about it, I even drove a RHD car over there and on the correct side of the road (most of the time , thats another story lol) 

I need to go to the hospital now and get the official "all clear" That can be tomorrows mission! Then I can let Mercadona have the final paperwork and hopefully then, I'll be in the "super rich" bracket LOL

Jo xx


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

There is that special smell when coming off the aircraft, I think its a combination of pine trees, garlic, olives trees, diesel fuel and Ducados, its lovely, and reminds me I´m home again!, Regards Rob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> There is that special smell when coming off the aircraft, I think its a combination of pine trees, garlic, olives trees, diesel fuel and Ducados, its lovely, and reminds me I´m home again!, Regards Rob



You're right!! Thats exactly it, the smell! Its all of those things with a tinge of dryness. Then you drive out of the airport passed the San Miguel factory and theres "that" smell!!!!!!! And the colours, everything seems brighter and more spacious, like the contrast has been turned up...... and the mountains in the distance, the palm trees, cacti, olive trees, cicados, dust, heat haze, pale roads........ Its very special isnt it

Jo xxx


----------



## danieldoyle1 (May 10, 2010)

Good to know your knee is getting better Jo. I really cannot wait to move over there the Uk is soooo boring.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome home!


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> There is that special smell when coming off the aircraft, I think its a combination of pine trees, garlic, olives trees, diesel fuel and Ducados, its lovely, and reminds me I´m home again!, Regards Rob


Hi all ,have not been posting for a while as I have been in chaos packing up a 3 storey house...never again.....!!!

We are leaving N.Ireland on 13th August and spending 5 days driving over. Must admit the forum has been super in getting the info we need .
I wanted to agree with your comment on smells .the smell sensation is so powerful and it immediately brings back pictures .I remember when I was in boarding school and I used to travel out to East Africa three times a year. As soon as I got off the plane the brightness would hit me and then the smells.

the smell of murram [red dust roads ] the smell of the bush grass and the smells of dryness. then the noises of the crickets..just lovely.

We are staying with my mum untill we leave on 13th. Probably going to invest in a trailer as the original number of bags seems to have doubled!

Looking forward to it and JOJO glad to hear you are happy to be back ..incourages me that we have made the right decision


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kathyd said:


> Looking forward to it and JOJO glad to hear you are happy to be back ..incourages me that we have made the right decision



Hi Kathy, now read this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/54570-going-back.html 

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Finally back after a rather harrowing week in the UK!!! There is something about Spain, the minute I get off the plane it feels like something lifts my mood and I feel "home". The sunshine and the warmth is so lovely and I'm really glad to be back!! Sadly, my children and husband have stayed in the UK for another week (long story) and I may have to go back there yet again next week (funeral), but just to say that its lovely to be back again!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


And now only a few days later you are off??????????????:confused2::confused2:


----------

